# Ebay Part-out Rescue Of An Og Owner Bike



## 47jchiggins (Aug 16, 2016)

Some folks might remember seeing this 1949 beauty listed on eBay a couple weeks ago, in parts, waiting to be scattered. Fortunately, I was able to make contact with the seller before the bidding began and he was receptive to me purchasing the entire bike, less the Batwing which he sold prior to listing. I had to step up for this first year ColoFlow but I was looking for a prestine example to compliment my men's model.
The seller did a fonominal job packing and shipping the bike and .........a bonus, the seller also obtained the original paperwork for the bike which was purchased from the original owner.

I could sure us some help finding an og paint Batwing. I would be interested in a purchase or swap for another color.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 16, 2016)

nice job look,s good


----------



## stoney (Aug 16, 2016)

Congrats, that was a nice save. She is beautiful. I am sure a headlight will show up. The OG paperwork is a great plus.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Great save Todd--a truly beautiful bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2016)

Awesome!
Now all we need is for the person who bought the light sell it back to you so you can put it back.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 16, 2016)

that was well worth the save,awesome bike!!!


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 16, 2016)

Great save!


----------



## mike j (Aug 17, 2016)

That's what you call a real surviver, great color combo too.


----------



## higgens (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice save


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 18, 2016)

Outstanding save! Future generations will be thankful someday of the efforts of a small group of guys to keep these beauty's together! Well done! Joe.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks all for the replies, it is a very cool og bike. I am in need of an og paint Batwing to make her complete, if anyone has one to sell or trade, please let me know.

Please see my post in the Wanted section.

Todd


----------



## CrazyDave (Aug 27, 2016)

Very nice!  Kudos on saving her!  I don't see how someone who likes old bikes could even consider parting that out, but....anyhow...hope ya getcher light!


----------



## the2finger (Aug 28, 2016)

Outstanding save!


----------



## Santee (Sep 11, 2016)

So happy you were able to save this beauty.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 11, 2016)

nice bike and a great save. hope someone here can find you a light.


----------



## Intense One (Sep 12, 2016)

I agree with all of the above posts......simply said.....great find....nice save!  Congrats!


----------

